# Weight Distro Hitch...



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

*Which hitch do you use?*​
Husky157.94%Equal-i-zer5730.16%Reese8645.50%Draw-tite126.35%Pull-Rite00.00%Hensley105.29%Other not listed94.76%


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Please add why you chose one model over another...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I bought the reese because that's what the dealer had and I didn't really know much about hitches at the time. They were honest and steered us right, very happy with it.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Dealer had it in stock


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a Reese
Basically the same reason as Mike said.
Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi
I bought the Equal-i-zer after a lot of reading here and that other forum **.*** easy to use and works great.

John


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

equal-i-zer (in fact it's a clone sold in canada) because 
- you don't have to drill the frame
- good comments on it in forums
- (the clone) is a lot cheaper than the reese


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ditto what Mike (camping479) said. Had no clue, it's what they had in stock. Reese.

Randy


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Ditto to John. I'm all about quick and easy when it comes to hitching and the Equalizer does the job for me.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Like most, Reese is what the dealer had and we were rookies. It has performed well. No complaints.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was going between the Equil-i-zer and the Reese straightline, and the dealer sold Reese products, which made things easier.

Just as a side note for your poll, Reese and Draw-Tite are owned by the same parent company, and their products are virtually identical. Maybe you should see if Vern can change the poll, and add the Pull-Rite and the Hensley Arrow to the list? Just a thought.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

What? No place for a Hensley?









That is what I use and after a couple of hundred miles and backing into a few tight spots, I am very happy I did. I can't speak for sway, don't have any. But it is the most manuveralbe tail hitch I have ever used.

Jared


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

$2495 for the Hensley... is that right? Are you kidding me?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That must be a sale price. The last time I checked, they were selling at around $2900. I have spoken to a lot of people that own them, both on this forum, and off, and everyone seems to say the same thing.....worth every penny!

I know that if I move up to a larger TT, or if the Reese starts to treat me poorly, it will be the hitch I buy. I just couldn't swing the TT and the hitch at the same time.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Equal-i-zer....

1 Controls sway caused by cross winds.
2 Remains steady when large vehicles pass.
3 Maintains control on uneven roads.
4 Minimizes bounce on sectioned roads.
5 Quick hookup at any angle.
6 Durable and rigid.
7 Lifetime warranty.
8 Compatible with electric or surge brakes.
9 Compatible with "pole tongue" or "A-frame" style trailers.
10 Dependable and proven with over 12 years on the road.
11 Distributes trailer weight to all axles.
12 Easy installation.
13 Most affordable hitch in its class.
14 No "add-on" sway bars.
15 Available in three weight classifications.
16 Hassle-free turning and backing.
17 Made in the USA.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Back when I had bought my first TT I demanded an Equalizer hitch, dealer tried to short change me and give me an "equalizing" hitch. Not!

I like the ease of use of the Equalizer and that I've always heard good reviews over the years. As NDJollyMon posted the hitch does it all without any add-on's or extras.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Husky here

Basically lack of knowledge. I purchased my 1st TT and what everything I need thrown into the deal. The delaer sold Husky and that is what I got.

So far it has worked well.

Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Went with the Equalizer hitch. The dealer sold several and said they would only sell Equalizer if they could. I also did some reading on the net, can't improve on what NDJollyMon had to say.

Dave


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Equalizer - First saw it at RVWholesaler. Liked that the sway was built into the hitch. Instructions being on line allowed me to see what was involved without spending a dime. Lifetime warenty.

I've been happy with my decision.

Paul


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hensley- so I wouldn't crash and total my rolling stock. . . Again. It works- its like towing a 5'er.

BTW, it was around $2800 1 year ago, and I'd buy it again if I had to.

Kevin P.


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the reese because that is what the dealer sold when I bought my first TT. Thought a hitch was a hitch back then. With my new outback I have ordered a dual cam HP to add to it. Hopefully will be here this week.
Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Reese


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Eaz-lift. $300. Had it for 6yrs and has been velly, velly good to me.

Controls sway caused by cross winds. Remains steady when large vehicles pass. Maintains control on uneven roads. Does not loose sway control in turns. Minimizes bounce on sectioned roads. Quick hookup at any angle. Does not lower road clearance. Does not depend on hitch weight or properly loaded trailer. Durable and rigid. Lifetime warranty. Dependable and proven with over 50 years on the road. Distributes trailer weight to all axles. Easy installation. Most affordable hitch in its class. Available in Five weight classifications. Hassle-free turning and backing.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Here are results from an earlier poll on hitches.

Poll Results


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Equal-i-zer

Had a Reese WD hitch with a single friction anti-sway with the 21RS, bought the Equal-i-zer for the 28RS-S. I will NEVER go back to a Reese. period.

I don't really have anything more to add, Jolly's list pretty much hit it all.

The only way I would go with another hitch is if I hit the lottery and could afford a Hensley. As it stands now, if I had that kind of cash sitting around my wife would spend it on another "home improvement"...


----------



## byrdr1 (Feb 23, 2005)

It came with my first used TT and I carried it over to my new TT and I just bought Reese HP Dual Cam and I am in process of installing that today.
randy
NO Outback but I have Keystone Cougar 301BHS


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I guess I can't be wrong. I am with most of the OB'ers. I have a Reese Straight Line.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It's an Equal-i-zer for me!

Works great. Simple to setup and operate. I get to keep my first born!
What more could I ask for?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

The dealer installed a Reese W/D hitch in with my purchase deal. At the time I didn't know anything about W/D hitches (and still don't know much)







but I did order a Dual Cam HP Sway Control that came in today. Hope I will be hitched up pretty good once that is done. sunny


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I studied hitches on this and other forums and it seemed that Equil-i-zer was the "best 
bang for the buck" so I bought it from RVWholesalers for $399 and no shipping costs. It's worked very well for us and is easy to hook up.

Mike







(I'm left handed)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Reese dual cam and happy

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I bought the reese because that's what the dealer had and I didn't really know much about hitches at the time. They were honest and steered us right, very happy with it.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]27597[/snapback]​


Same thing here. Good dealer and WD was free with purchase, kinda but included in price match.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Equal-i-zer. Had a Husky w/single sway control & didn't like the way it worked. researched Hensley, Reese and Equalizer & decided for the money, ease of install and ease of hitching up Equalizer was our choice. Had it dealer installed & he took old hitch in trade. Best move I've made next to buying the Outback & marrying my wife.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bought the Reese WD and Dual Cam because of their excellent reputation. We haven't been disappointed. Frame drilling wasn't necessary because we got the U-Bolt style Dual Cam.

Did not buy from our Outback dealer (Lakeshore RV) because they don't sell Reese. Bought online from etrailer.com

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey JollyMon,

You *gotta* be on equil-i-zer's payroll. But heck, if you had a Reese you would probably find 5 or 10 additional reasons to like the Reese.

Bill


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

aantolik said:


> Equal-i-zer. Had a Husky w/single sway control & didn't like the way it worked. researched Hensley, Reese and Equalizer & decided for the money, ease of install and ease of hitching up Equalizer was our choice. Had it dealer installed & he took old hitch in trade. Best move I've made next to buying the Outback & marrying my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was checking out the Equal-i-zer WD hitch setup on their website. It claims that all parts "bolt around" and require no holes to be drilled. How hard was the installation process and how long did it take?

BaseCamp


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The hitch is very easy to assemble and mount. Just follow the instructions. And there is no drilling and the tank cover does not get in the way.

John


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Reese with HP dual cam.

I have the Reese because the dealer had that brand but I was comfortable with it from info I got from this forum before I gsve them the go ahead.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hensley, here!

We were planning the TT-buy and read everything we could about hitches - of course, reading is not the same as using. Then we found this Forum and read what everyone had to say about using ... their hitches. We were leaning towards the Hensley and all the Dealers told us it was "overkill" and way too much $$$$ - but we kept asking ourselves "How can we put a price on safety?". And then read _kjp1969_'s story and had our answer. We don't want to pay the price of NOT doing absolutely everything we can to ensure our family's safety .... so $2300 seemed like a deal (and we were fortunate enough to be able to swing it).

(12 April 06 Edit: ...and now that we've actually gotten to use it ourselves - its great! Tracking is awesome, Backing is a breeze, and there simply is NO SWAY!)


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

How can you possibly get an easier or simpler design than the Equal-i-zer. I'd buy it again in a minute.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We didn't know anything about WD or equalizing hitches, our dealer told us that we wouldn't need one with our truck. After reading this forum, we decided on the Equalizer. We set it up in a couple of hours, and my husband and I were still speaking to each other.








I'd say that is a pretty good install.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> We didn't know anything about WD or equalizing hitches, our dealer told us that we wouldn't need one with our truck. After reading this forum, we decided on the Equalizer. We set it up in a couple of hours, and my husband and I were still speaking to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is truely amazing what a dealer will tell someone to get them to buy a TT. I'll admit, you would probably get by with a sway control, but no WD......I just don't get that one.

Glad you made an informed decision.

Tim


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

I got "outfitted" with a Husky because I didn't know any better at the time and that's what the dealer put on. Still don't know any better because I've only towed the TT once so far...from the dealer to the parking pad beside my house!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Reece straight line with dual cam sway. works like a charm


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

*BUMP!* Just a little info for some of the newer Outbackers


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the bump! I hadn't seen this poll before...I just voted for our Equalizer. Surprised there aren't more on the list.

We changed from our dealer installed Reese WD system to the Equalizer about a month ago. Love it! So easy to install, I did it myself







Hooking up is a breeze and it just does a great job towing and maneuvering. Would do it all over again


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

When I buy tire for my motorcycle I am buying the only medical insurance possible. That said, for myself, I wanted real piece of mind. I didn't want to get a reese dual cam and wish I had a Hensely. I figured if I did not like the HA I could always trade and save $$$.

DW gave permission to buy the HA with the admonishment that the OB better not try to past her.
She had a boat swing around her while on a down grade. She kept the shiny side up, but the memory is burned into her.

I liked the turning radius. Scary tight. Also, I firgured that if DW is going to hookup sometime that the jack screws would be easier to crank with her repaired shoulder than setting chain links.

I have to book my vacation time in Janary for the whole year. I wont be able to pick good towing weather.
With the HA the OB just follows. DW watched once from a chase car position as we travel through the central valley in Califonia. She told me it looked like is was part of the truck.

These are my opinions and not a sales pitch. For my level of experiance, I needed technology. 
I read somewhere that they can't make it "fool proof" just "idiot resistant".

Scott


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Equal-i-zer....
> 
> 1 Controls sway caused by cross winds.
> 2 Remains steady when large vehicles pass.
> ...


Well said. Wouldn't own anything else.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We had the Reese for the Sunnybrook (28') and it worked great. The dealer switched it out after it did not control the sway on the Outback 31 RQS. Much better control now. Easier to use.

Linda


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought the trailer used and the reese hitch came with it


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Equal-i-zer here

I asked for the Reese dual cam but dealer said they don't sell that one so I asked for the Equal-i-zer and they said they had it in stock so I bought that one. I love the Equal-i-zer and have regrets at all.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

The dealer put a Reese hitch on my TT with the Reese sway conrol. It works fine until an 18 wheeler passes me. Then it doesnt work as well.







PUCKER FACTOR


----------

